# Parking Brake Stuck!



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Has anyone else had the misfortune of their parking brake seizing up with the recent cold Weather?! had a Quick search on here and appears to be common with cold Weather / not using car for a prolonged period.

Went to take out the car today (first time in 2 and half weeks) and it just wouldn't pull away! Took a fair few tries to get it to release, eventually released with a Major clunk! Driving the first mile or so afterwards there was some unsavoury noise when braking, assume this would be a build up of rust on the Discs where the pads where gripping the Discs?

No Warning lights on so Hopefully no damaged caused :-|


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Yep - have experienced it a couple of times after washing the car, garaging it and 5hen not using it for a couple of weeks due to lock down. Considered leaving it without the brake on (it wouldn't move) but didn't in the end.

Also happened occasionally on my A5 when if itvhad been standing for some time

Had no issues as a result of it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Even manual hand brakes can stick on if left standing in the rain or after a wash, so nothing unusual there.
I take TT up the road aster a wash left-foot braking to dry off the discs before parking up in the garage or under the carport for the Nurburg & still leave the handbrake off & in gear.
Hoggy.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Even manual hand brakes can stick on if left standing in the rain or after a wash, so nothing unusual there.
> I take TT up the road aster a wash left-foot braking to dry off the discs before parking up in the garage or under the carport for the Nurburg & still leave the handbrake off & in gear.
> Hoggy.


Yes, as its Garaged and flat don't really need the parking brake on if it's left in P, Note to self Drive it more often!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

My Mk2 was bad all year round after a wash.Always took the car out for a run to dry brakes off and still do the same with the Mk3.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I think the more recent VAG models are pretty robust on the EPB, they hold very tight compared to a cable mech so that's probably why they stick worse with rain/long time standing.
The older passats are rubbish, the EPG motor gets water in it and they properly seize on with little warning, pig to then get off the car, expensive units to replace too (£250 non-genuine for most of the motorised calipers) when you think a mk1-5 golf rear caliper can be had exchange for about £50


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a 2019 tt and had this exact issue last Thursday. Car would not move at all, tried putting foot on brake hard, ended up doing a "drag start" taking loads of life off my tyres. Glad to hear I am not the only one who has the problem.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep, a common problem with all VAG cars. My car is garaged, I never put the handbrake on any more.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Common problem on all makes with standard disc brakes & open-wheel designs.
Hoggy.


----------

